# My 365 project



## DScience

So, I have a feeling I really might do it this time. There are multiple reasons why I am going to try and complete this 365, but I feel like if I do, I would like to post them here. I will post my four here, and then continue from there. Thus sorry for the 'double post' but I just want to stay consistent and have them all in one place instead of 365 individual threads.


**BTW all full size images are available for view on Flickr**


Day One:







Day Two:






Day Three:






Day Four:


----------



## thebeatles

Looking forward to seeing this :thumbup:
I was going to start mine the 1st but I haven't figured out how to use my new camera well enough yet


----------



## I'm Mike

looking forward to more pictures as well!!! i like all the picture my favorite is the 1st one!


----------



## Jankster

365 days of bokeh!! haha

great stuff :thumbup:


----------



## Dominantly

Jankster said:


> *365 days of bokeh!!* haha
> 
> great stuff :thumbup:


That's what I was thinking.....


 Shots look great man, love the photo of the dog.


----------



## jsoeung

I'm on day  106 on mine


----------



## DScience

I'm Mike said:


> looking forward to more pictures as well!!! i like all the picture my favorite is the 1st one!



Thank you!



Dominantly said:


> Jankster said:
> 
> 
> 
> *365 days of bokeh!!* haha
> 
> great stuff :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was thinking.....
> 
> 
> Shots look great man, love the photo of the dog.
Click to expand...


Thanks guys....it very may well be, at least like 350 days of bokeh.


----------



## Paparoksguitar

these are great pictures! i agree the bokeh on these are fantastic. Such crisp shots and the color does them extremely well.


----------



## DScience

Day Five: (you really didn't think ALL would be bokeh? lol)

Ok, so I suck at self portraits, and strobing...so i'm practicing. This is me, doing science! Shot with 35mm f/1.8 and an sb-600 bare off camera to the right on a shelf, pointed towards ceiling and triggered via Nikon's CLS. C&C please on this one!


----------



## PatrickCheung

haha your stuff is amazing. 

the self portrait is pretty good too.  i wish i could take a self portrait like that D:  everything's so sharp! everything's properly lit (unlike all my self portraits haha) :]  keep going!


----------



## Dominantly

Yeah, I really did 

I think it's a good self portrait. It's an interesting photo, I find myself interested in the actual act, doing whatever it was you were doing with the pipette (assuming thats what it is). You captured your right eye with detail, and I wonder if it would have been possible to get a little more head tilt to capture your left.
The photo has a warmer tone, which is more inviting then your typical cold, harsh, lab/medical office lighting.

One question, how did you focus this shot?


----------



## Edward Crim

I like your self portrait; delightfully ambiguous. I just finished a 365 project on December 31. Here's the link: 365 days of photography in St. Louis' Forest Park - by Edward Crim

Edward


----------



## DScience

PatrickCheung said:


> haha your stuff is amazing.
> 
> the self portrait is pretty good too.  i wish i could take a self portrait like that D:  everything's so sharp! everything's properly lit (unlike all my self portraits haha) :]  keep going!





Dominantly said:


> Yeah, I really did
> 
> I think it's a good self portrait. It's an interesting photo, I find myself interested in the actual act, doing whatever it was you were doing with the pipette (assuming thats what it is). You captured your right eye with detail, and I wonder if it would have been possible to get a little more head tilt to capture your left.
> The photo has a warmer tone, which is more inviting then your typical cold, harsh, lab/medical office lighting.
> 
> One question, how did you focus this shot?



Thanks for the support guys, it means a lot and helps a lot! 

Well I used a technique I learned from following Dustin Diaz. He places a light stand where he'll eventually be, focus on it manually, and lock it. I didn't lock it, because i'm a noob and haven't looked it up in my manual yet. So I just manually focused on an object that was about eye level, then got in position and moved it out of the way. Shot it several times, trying to get hand and face in focus.


----------



## DScience

Edward Crim said:


> I like your self portrait; delightfully ambiguous. I just finished a 365 project on December 31. Here's the link: 365 days of photography in St. Louis' Forest Park - by Edward Crim
> 
> Edward



Thanks friend! I briefly looked over your 365, awesome job bro! I'll definitely check over that a lot more.


----------



## DScience

Day Six:

Have a bad migraine tonight, snowed all day so I got a second sb-600. Here is the:

Stroist info: SB-600 w/ homemade snoot camera left, about 3 feet from subject. SB-600 bare on tripod camera right behind David, probably 8 feet away, all triggered via Nikon's CLS.


----------



## DScience

I felt horrible last night...but better today. I would really appreciate some honest C&C for this in regards to lighting. Many of you saw my last attempt at this, and I want to improve. (Derrel, inTempus, KmH) I could really use some tips on lighting.

BTW, this was taken on a black table, with a black sheet hung on the wall behind subject about 5ft.


----------



## DScience

Day Seven:


----------



## DScience

Day Eight:

Strobist info: SB-600 w/ snoot above camera right, pointed straight at the piano. SB-600 bare far camera right, angled towards piano about 5 ft away, triggered via Nikon's CLS.


----------



## DScience

Day Nine:


----------



## mom2eight

DScience, 
I think your work is amazing!  I will be following your posts to see whats next.  You have a great style.


----------



## DScience

mom2eight said:


> DScience,
> I think your work is amazing!  I will be following your posts to see whats next.  You have a great style.




Thank you very much, I appreciate the kind words!


----------



## Atlas77

Just posting to let you know im subscribing to this, I love your work man. The bokeh is inspiring and im looking forward to see whats next. :thumbup:

I should of done a 365 starting on January 1st. Too late!


----------



## DScience

Atlas77 said:


> Just posting to let you know im subscribing to this, I love your work man. The bokeh is inspiring and im looking forward to see whats next. :thumbup:
> 
> I should of done a 365 starting on January 1st. Too late!




Thanks a lot friend! 


You can still start one, doesn't have to begin on the 1st of the year. :thumbup:


----------



## mom2eight

DS, 
How do you get the background so soft?  Are you doing this in photoshop?  Teach me please!!!!!lol


----------



## Atlas77

DScience said:


> Atlas77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just posting to let you know im subscribing to this, I love your work man. The bokeh is inspiring and im looking forward to see whats next. :thumbup:
> 
> I should of done a 365 starting on January 1st. Too late!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot friend!
> 
> 
> You can still start one, doesn't have to begin on the 1st of the year. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

 
Your right, I just wanted to start on the 1st. Lol. I might start. I think I would fail due to lack of shooting. haha.

And I agree tell us how you edit! :thumbup:


----------



## DScience

mom2eight said:


> DScience,
> I think your work is amazing!  I will be following your posts to see whats next.  You have a great style.




Hi there!

It's all about the fast primes. I don't soften anything in post, if anything I do the opposite to my photos.


----------



## DScience

Day Ten:


----------



## DScience

Day Eleven:


----------



## thebeatles

Good stuff man, keep it coming. :thumbup:


----------



## DScience

thebeatles said:


> Good stuff man, keep it coming. :thumbup:




Thanks a lot friend!


----------



## DScience

Strobist Info: SB-600 bare on shelf camera left, pointed upwards bounced off ceiling. SB-600 w/ Gary Fong diffuser on same shelf, pointed at me; all triggered via Nikon's CLS.


----------



## Atlas77

Cool shot, man im still saving for an SB-600. Cool shot, what lens was is taken with?


----------



## DScience

Atlas77 said:


> Cool shot, man im still saving for an SB-600. Cool shot, what lens was is taken with?



Thank you! I didn't think anyone was following this lol

I love my sb-600's, they work well for me. I used my 35mm for this shot.


----------



## DScience




----------



## Dominantly

DScience said:


> Atlas77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool shot, man im still saving for an SB-600. Cool shot, what lens was is taken with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!* I didn't think anyone was following this* lol
> 
> I love my sb-600's, they work well for me. I used my 35mm for this shot.
Click to expand...

I tune in....


----------



## dcmoody23

I look at your stuff every time I see a recent posting :thumbup:


----------



## DScience

Dominantly said:


> DScience said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atlas77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool shot, man im still saving for an SB-600. Cool shot, what lens was is taken with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!* I didn't think anyone was following this* lol
> 
> I love my sb-600's, they work well for me. I used my 35mm for this shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tune in....
Click to expand...




dcmoody23 said:


> I look at your stuff every time I see a recent posting :thumbup:




Thank you, I honestly appreciate the support. It's proven a difficult process so far lol.


----------



## Derrel

DScience said:


> Strobist Info: SB-600 bare on shelf camera left, pointed upwards bounced off ceiling. SB-600 w/ Gary Fong diffuser on same shelf, pointed at me; all triggered via Nikon's CLS.



Nice camera positioning! I like the low camera angle, and this time it looks like you're wearing gloves while doing your 'science thing'! The lighting looks good too; is that a fluorescent light there near the work area? Regardless of the type of light source, you've got the right shutter speed and aperture and ISO "triangle" dialed in to render the light source very realistically--a nice touch!


----------



## DScience

Derrel said:


> DScience said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strobist Info: SB-600 bare on shelf camera left, pointed upwards bounced off ceiling. SB-600 w/ Gary Fong diffuser on same shelf, pointed at me; all triggered via Nikon's CLS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice camera positioning! I like the low camera angle, and this time it looks like you're wearing gloves while doing your 'science thing'! The lighting looks good too; is that a fluorescent light there near the work area? Regardless of the type of light source, you've got the right shutter speed and aperture and ISO "triangle" dialed in to render the light source very realistically--a nice touch!
Click to expand...



Thanks Derrel! It is a fluorescent light underneath the shelves...everything was guess and check! I am becoming more familiar with lighting, hopefully my new umbrella and light stands will help out!


----------



## DScience




----------



## DScience




----------



## duncanp

bokeh-licious


----------



## Hill202

dcmoody23 said:


> I look at your stuff every time I see a recent posting :thumbup:


 
Me too. I enjoy your photos!


----------



## DScience




----------



## lasershot

DScience said:


> Strobist Info: SB-600 bare on shelf camera left, pointed upwards bounced off ceiling. SB-600 w/ Gary Fong diffuser on same shelf, pointed at me; all triggered via Nikon's CLS.



Wonderful picture, my question though is where are you researching at? haha, that's where my love for virology overcomes my interests in photography.


----------



## JAFO28

Really like day 16. I'm curious as to what lens you find yourself using most during this project?


----------



## DScience

lasershot said:


> DScience said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strobist Info: SB-600 bare on shelf camera left, pointed upwards bounced off ceiling. SB-600 w/ Gary Fong diffuser on same shelf, pointed at me; all triggered via Nikon's CLS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful picture, my question though is where are you researching at? haha, that's where my love for virology overcomes my interests in photography.
Click to expand...



Thank you!

I work in a neuroscience lab, and we study the taste and smell systems.


----------



## DScience

JAFO28 said:


> Really like day 16. I'm curious as to what lens you find yourself using most during this project?



So far I've found myself shooting most with my 50mm 1.4...this doesn't surprise me though, as it's my best lens; sharpest, best color, and best bokeh.

I use my 35 when i need a wider angle, and my 105 when I wanna get creative.


----------



## DScience




----------



## DScience




----------



## Dominantly

That is my favorite photo thus far.

That's one badass chicken.


----------



## DScience

Dominantly said:


> That is my favorite photo thus far.
> 
> That's one badass chicken.



Thank you very much Dominantly!


----------



## Dominantly

I mean, thats really good. Was it shot with the 50mm?


----------



## niforpix

Although they are very nice shots, they're starting to get very repetitive... a lot of bokeh. The self portraits are actually the only ones that are standing out for me right now, as they're different. Keep up the good work though!


----------



## DScience

niforpix said:


> Although they are very nice shots, they're starting to get very repetitive... a lot of bokeh. The self portraits are actually the only ones that are standing out for me right now, as they're different. Keep up the good work though!



Well, I'll tell you right now, if the bokeh is getting boring for you, stop now. There will be TONS more of these shots. Sorry they're not you're taste!


----------



## niforpix

It's ok


----------



## C.Lloyd

DScience said:


> Day Five: (you really didn't think ALL would be bokeh? lol)
> 
> Ok, so I suck at self portraits, and strobing...so i'm practicing. This is me, doing science! Shot with 35mm f/1.8 and an sb-600 bare off camera to the right on a shelf, pointed towards ceiling and triggered via Nikon's CLS. C&C please on this one!


 

Really? Doing science? For real, or just posing? Cause you've got the lab coat and a mask and vial of whatever that is, but your hair is flopping all over loosely and you're not wearing gloves.

Looks well-composed, though.


----------



## C.Lloyd

DScience said:


> Day Seven:


 

Schlemezle, Schlemozzle, Hasenfeffer Incorporated!

(Laverne & Shirley reference, for those of you under 30. OK... under 35! My parents watched it when I was little. Oh, and I'm sure I spelled it wrong, but if you've seen the opeing sequence of Laverne & Shirley, you know what I mean).


----------



## DScience




----------



## burnws6

Bokeh Facial. Love it. Keep it up.


----------



## DScience

Strobist Info: SB-600 w/ snoot 3' from ET's head, about 1' above the head; SB-600 bare about 4' behind ET both on tripods, both triggered via Nikon's CLS.


----------



## jordan!

What is the back drop for this shot?

I really like the angle. It might look cool if the hands were in focus and the light were a little less intense on his face, but it's an awesome shot as is.


----------



## Jankster

love your style man! really great stuff in here. awesome bokehs


----------



## burnws6

lol this is awesome


----------



## DScience

jordan! said:


> What is the back drop for this shot?
> 
> I really like the angle. It might look cool if the hands were in focus and the light were a little less intense on his face, but it's an awesome shot as is.



It's a top secret, ultra expensive...well it's aluminum foil.



Jankster said:


> love your style man! really great stuff in here. awesome bokehs



Jankster, thank you. It means a lot, for real. 



burnws6 said:


> lol this is awesome



:thumbup:


----------



## DScience




----------



## Dominantly

I dig the Aluminum foil use...

Does the project seem to be pretty daunting, or is that just me?


----------



## DScience

Dominantly said:


> I dig the Aluminum foil use...
> 
> Does the project seem to be pretty daunting, or is that just me?



It can be daunting...but then I think, "Geez, 365 objects in the world to photograph isn't anything!"


----------



## Antithesis

I really like your work. I, too, start to feel like the shots are getting a tad repetitive with a lot of close ups and bokeh... but you've got your style and your using it, so that's cool. I also like the images where the main subject is actually out of focus. Not necessarily my favorite technique, but yours came out very well. 

Keep up the good work


----------



## bazooka

A good thread so far.  Nice work.


----------



## jordan!

I dig the new shot, and the aluminum foil. Nice work!


----------



## ShutterBird

Good job on all your pics! Doggie and day four are my two faves!


----------



## DScience

Antithesis said:


> I really like your work. I, too, start to feel like the shots are getting a tad repetitive with a lot of close ups and bokeh... but you've got your style and your using it, so that's cool. I also like the images where the main subject is actually out of focus. Not necessarily my favorite technique, but yours came out very well.
> 
> Keep up the good work




Thank you very much! I appreciate the constructive criticism. It's made me rethink many of my shots, as well as exploring other types of photography.



bazooka said:


> A good thread so far.  Nice work.



Thanks friend!



jordan! said:


> I dig the new shot, and the aluminum foil. Nice work!



Yea, foil is the SH!T!



ShutterBird said:


> Good job on all your pics! Doggie and day four are my two faves!



Thanks a lot friend! Just curious, what about 4 do you like?


----------



## DScience

Yea, it's that day 'again'.


----------



## DScience

Strobist Info: SB-600 1' from rose camera left through 43'' shoot-through umbrella; SB-600 bare on ground behind rose to give the transparent look; all triggered via Nikon's CLS.


----------



## Jankster

great stuff as always!


----------



## DScience

Jankster said:


> great stuff as always!



Thank you Jankster!


----------



## aliaks

Gorgeous photos!
i know it is really hard to keep going 
good luck!


----------



## DScience




----------



## Jankster

your editing is so consistent its awesome. you using presets? cs4, lightroom? really love your style man


----------



## DScience

Jankster said:


> your editing is so consistent its awesome. you using presets? cs4, lightroom? really love your style man



Thanks Jankster! 

I always open in lightroom and do basic editing/crop in there. I then always 'edit in' CS3 and do the rest there. Sometimes i'll save back into lightroom, edit more, then edit in PS again; but I always end in PS CS3, add border, and then export from lightroom.


----------



## DScience




----------



## Jankster

sorry for the repetitive great stuff comments but really man..great stuff! haha

i love the bokeh on the red berries and the dof of this in general. awesome.

which lens for that shot?


----------



## Missdaisy

I just checked out your 365 project on Flikr, great job!  You gave me some inspiration to get out and shoot.  I've been in a bit of a funk with the subzero temps we've had.  

Happy belated Birthday too!!!


----------



## DScience

Jankster said:


> sorry for the repetitive great stuff comments but really man..great stuff! haha
> 
> i love the bokeh on the red berries and the dof of this in general. awesome.
> 
> which lens for that shot?



Please don't be sorry...you are motivating, I really appreciate your support. 

This was shot with my baby, 50mm 1.4.



Missdaisy said:


> I just checked out your 365 project on Flikr, great job!  You gave me some inspiration to get out and shoot.  I've been in a bit of a funk with the subzero temps we've had.
> 
> Happy belated Birthday too!!!




Thank you very much! I know how it feels, it's so cold here makes me just wanna cuddle with a blanket!


----------



## DScience

Today is a strobist day, would really appreciate C&C on this one:


Strobist Info: sb-600 w/ 43'' shoot-through umbrella camera left, 1' from my hand; sb-600 bare on tripod bounced off ceiling camera far left, all triggered via Nikon's CLS.


----------



## Jankster

the lighting looks spot on imo. really great detail in your hand. you def have the look of "damn i dont want to get up!" haha. again i love the dof of this and the comp is awesome. very nice man :thumbup:


----------



## DScience

Jankster said:


> the lighting looks spot on imo. really great detail in your hand. you def have the look of "damn i dont want to get up!" haha. again i love the dof of this and the comp is awesome. very nice man :thumbup:




Hehehe thank you friend!


----------



## DScience

Strobist Info: sb-600 w/ 43'' shoot-through umbrella camera left 3' from me, pointed up towards me, sb-600 w/ Gary Fong diffuser on second shelf camera high right, all triggered via Nikon's CLS.


----------



## Insanity

DScience said:


> Strobist Info: sb-600 w/ 43'' shoot-through umbrella camera left 3' from me, pointed up towards me, sb-600 w/ Gary Fong diffuser on second shelf camera high right, all triggered via Nikon's CLS.



This one looks like you could stick it in a mad scientist movie, change the lighting a bit, and you'd be set.

I like it.


----------



## Jankster

awesome. so insanely sharp. lighting looks really good :thumbup: keep up the great work man!


----------



## DScience

Jankster said:


> awesome. so insanely sharp. lighting looks really good :thumbup: keep up the great work man!



Thanks Brotha!


----------



## DScience




----------



## Jankster

another great bokeh man!! :thumbup:


----------



## DScience

Jankster said:


> another great bokeh man!! :thumbup:



Thanks man! Glad you enjoy the bokeh.


----------



## DScience




----------



## thebeatles

DScience said:


>



Beautiful! :thumbup:  Which lens are you using here?


----------



## The Empress

Great shots!!! I look forward to seeing the rest of them


----------



## mom2eight

I can't get enough bokeh. I am considering my next lens to be nice bokeh lens for portraits.  The price range is scary!  I'd also like to know which lens your using for these shots?


----------



## DScience

thebeatles said:


> DScience said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! :thumbup:  Which lens are you using here?
Click to expand...


Thank you! This is my 50mm 1.4G.



The Empress said:


> Great shots!!! I look forward to seeing the rest of them



I appreciate it, thanks for the support!



mom2eight said:


> I can't get enough bokeh. I am considering my next lens to be nice bokeh lens for portraits.  The price range is scary!  I'd also like to know which lens your using for these shots?



I love bokeh as well. It allows infinite creative possibilities. You're right though, the lenses which produce the best bokeh are quite expensive. However I feel one of the best is the 50mm f1.4G for the money, and in lens terms it's not ALL that much. The next lens I want is the 85 1.4, and that is more than twice as much as the 50. 

BTW, mostly I use my 50 for these, however some are with my 105mm f/1.8, and the portraits are all with the 35. On my flickr I have the lens i used for each listed.


----------



## Dominantly

How is the bokeh with the 35mm? Like if you were using in much the same fashion as you have been using the 50mm...


----------



## C-Towner

I just joined, and really enjoyed browsing this thread and seeing what you have for your 365 project. I really enjoy shallow DoF, so I am sure I will continue to enjoy it! Keep up the good work


----------



## DScience

Dominantly said:


> How is the bokeh with the 35mm? Like if you were using in much the same fashion as you have been using the 50mm...



Well day twenty eight, a few days ago, was taken with the 35mm. The 35mm is pretty nice, bokeh. Here's an example: 








C-Towner said:


> I just joined, and really enjoyed browsing this thread and seeing what you have for your 365 project. I really enjoy shallow DoF, so I am sure I will continue to enjoy it! Keep up the good work



Thanks man, appreciate it!


----------



## Dominantly

Yeah that looks pretty good. Thanks for the example.


----------



## Jankster

well after looking at all these sweeeeet bokehs youve convinced me that my next lens will be a 50 1.4 haha. love the last shot man. such a great thread


----------



## DScience

Day Thirty:







Day Thirty One:






Day Thirty Two:


----------



## Jankster

Great work man! one month down!


----------



## DScience

Strobist Info: SB-600 w/ reflective umbrella high camera left, SB-600 bare camera right behind me about 6'; all triggered via Nikon's CLS.


----------



## Dominantly

Good light.

I can't help but visualize this with a sinister smile drawn/painted on the mask. I think it would work in well with the light and the "eye".


----------



## thebeatles

DScience said:


> Strobist Info: SB-600 w/ reflective umbrella high camera left, SB-600 bare camera right behind me about 6'; all triggered via Nikon's CLS.



This is my favorite portrait of you so far.  Evil as hell.  Love the eye and lighting. :thumbup:


----------



## jackieclayton

loving all the photos... keep it coming!


----------



## Mooshoo4

My favorite is day 25!! They are all really good!


----------



## Jankster

last shot is great man! lighting is perfect


----------



## allening

i think i had seen some of ur photos on flickr already~they are realli nice~i love them!
looking forward to all of them!


----------



## ruchiicoool

HMMM its amazing ...............


----------



## DScience

thebeatles said:


> DScience said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strobist Info: SB-600 w/ reflective umbrella high camera left, SB-600 bare camera right behind me about 6'; all triggered via Nikon's CLS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my favorite portrait of you so far.  Evil as hell.  Love the eye and lighting. :thumbup:
Click to expand...




jackieclayton said:


> loving all the photos... keep it coming!





Mooshoo4 said:


> My favorite is day 25!! They are all really good!





Jankster said:


> last shot is great man! lighting is perfect





allening said:


> i think i had seen some of ur photos on flickr already~they are realli nice~i love them!
> looking forward to all of them!





ruchiicoool said:


> HMMM its amazing ...............




Thank you all so much! I appreciate the support...!


----------



## DScience

Day Thirty Four: 






Day Thirty Five:


----------



## Jankster

love that last shot man. its crazy sharp.


----------



## burnws6

kid......you got talent.


----------



## DScience

Jankster said:


> love that last shot man. its crazy sharp.



You like it?? I was pretty surprised at how it turned out.




burnws6 said:


> kid......you got talent.



Thank you very much friend, it means a lot!


----------



## rallysman

Very impressive start to finish. If you need some old creepy glass syringes from the 70s let me know.


----------



## DScience

rallysman said:


> Very impressive start to finish. If you need some old creepy glass syringes from the 70s let me know.



Oh man, thank you ! Are yo serious? I would kill for some neat props like that!


----------



## TexasJeff

Why does the song "She Blinded Me With Science" pop into my head every time I see your lab portraits. I think a dominatrix cracking the whip in the background could add a nice touch
Good stoof man!


----------



## rallysman

DScience said:


> rallysman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very impressive start to finish. If you need some old creepy glass syringes from the 70s let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, thank you ! Are yo serious? I would kill for some neat props like that!
Click to expand...


PM me...I think I have a few of these left
http://uglygreencouch.net/pics/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=3091


----------



## Jankster

DScience said:


> Jankster said:
> 
> 
> 
> love that last shot man. its crazy sharp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You like it?? I was pretty surprised at how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> kid......you got talent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you very much friend, it means a lot!
Click to expand...

 

like it!? its awesome man!! focus is incredible. you churn out some of the best photos ive seen in awhile. such a cool style


----------



## DScience




----------



## Missdaisy

DScience said:


>


 
Awesome, very GQ!  This should be your profile pic.


----------



## mom2eight

D, still following and still amazed!  I just hope your boss never shows up in the forum and sees what you've been doing at work!lol Have you ever considered giving up your job and doing photography full time?  I can see you going a long way with this someday.


----------



## DScience

mom2eight said:


> D, still following and still amazed!  I just hope your boss never shows up in the forum and sees what you've been doing at work!lol Have you ever considered giving up your job and doing photography full time?  I can see you going a long way with this someday.



Thank you so much!

I have never considered quitting my job. I definitely don't want to spend my life as a pro photographer. There are other things I wish to do much more. )


----------



## DScience

Day 38:






Day 39:






Day 40:






Day 41:






Day 42:


----------



## DScience

I am sure people figured I became burnt out with this project and decided to quit. However that is not the case. I'd like to take a second to explain my situation to the people of TPF.

My life is built around my hands. Everything I do involves my hands and fingers; my job as a science researcher, my new hobby of photography and digital editing, along with everything else in society that now requires constant hand movements. About 4-6 months ago I started having serious issues with my wrists. It's possibly carpel tunnel, but I am not sure at the moment. What I do know, is that spending everyday shooting and editing on the computer proved to be too much for my physical body. It's gotten to the point where I am in pain 24/7 and I can't even type very well. I even starting using my left hand to move the mouse to give my right hand a break. I have been laying off the net, and trying to take a break from editing photos, to no avail. Thus I've come to the conclusion that this silly project is not worth my health and future. So, with great sadness I am ending my 365, way short. I can't let myself believe that I 'quit' the project. It's actually very sad for me. I never thought I would end this project, and at the same time I  want to finish it even more than when I started. This is what I have to do though. 

I am going to take a little break from TPF and the computer. But I want to say:

*THANK YOU*

for everyone who supported me, followed me, and enjoyed my short lil project. I'll be back, and although I probably won't begin another 365 any time soon, i'll be shooting often.


----------



## rallysman

can't wait for your return. I always looked forward to your pix. I'm sure I can still dig up a glass syringe if you want lol


----------



## thebeatles

DScience said:


> I am sure people figured I became burnt out with this project and decided to quit. However that is not the case. I'd like to take a second to explain my situation to the people of TPF.
> 
> My life is built around my hands. Everything I do involves my hands and fingers; my job as a science researcher, my new hobby of photography and digital editing, along with everything else in society that now requires constant hand movements. About 4-6 months ago I started having serious issues with my wrists. It's possibly carpel tunnel, but I am not sure at the moment. What I do know, is that spending everyday shooting and editing on the computer proved to be too much for my physical body. It's gotten to the point where I am in pain 24/7 and I can't even type very well. I even starting using my left hand to move the mouse to give my right hand a break. I have been laying off the net, and trying to take a break from editing photos, to no avail. Thus I've come to the conclusion that this silly project is not worth my health and future. So, with great sadness I am ending my 365, way short. I can't let myself believe that I 'quit' the project. It's actually very sad for me. I never thought I would end this project, and at the same time I  want to finish it even more than when I started. This is what I have to do though.
> 
> I am going to take a little break from TPF and the computer. But I want to say:
> 
> *THANK YOU*
> 
> for everyone who supported me, followed me, and enjoyed my short lil project. I'll be back, and although I probably won't begin another 365 any time soon, i'll be shooting often.



I hope things get better for you.  I know this is corny, but you were an inspiration to me in regards to the 365 project.  Let us know how you make out.


----------



## bazooka

You have some great shots here so it definitely wasn't a loss.  No need to feel disappointed.


----------



## PackingMyBags

Take a break and get back to us.


----------



## Felix0890

I just realized I hadn't seen a shot from you in days.  Good luck with everything.


----------



## Moe

I, too, have enjoyed your work. Sad to hear the bad news. Good news is carpal tunnel is super common and easily treatable. This is not my area of expertise, but don't just lay off, because that will only put off the problem. Be sure to see a physician so that if it is carpal tunnel it gets treated, and if it's not...well...it's probably carpal tunnel. Best wishes.


----------

